# [DEVEL] grubeditor: editare grub.conf da shell

## Cagnulein

grubbeditor

Ho creato questo scriptino in python per mettere a chiunque e con facilità di editare il proprio grub.conf direttamente da shell senza bisogno di editare il file ogni volta.

Spero vi sia utile. Ricordate che è una test version e che quindi potrebbe avere parecchi bachi e incorrettezze...

Comunque ho fatto in modo che venga creata sempre una copia di backuo del file originale visto che vado attorno a dati sensibili  :Smile: 

fatemi sapere...

P.S. il codice è ancora sporco, ma la fase di ottimizzazione verrà più avanti  :Smile: 

----------

## alex4988

il codice è invisibile??

----------

## oRDeX

penso si usi telepaticamente..

----------

## Cagnulein

codice? il codice sorgente è in python....spiegati meglio..

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> penso si usi telepaticamente..

 

 :Question: 

Segui il link e arrivi a un post internazionale dove c'é l'archivio....

----------

## Cagnulein

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Segui il link e arrivi a un post internazionale dove c'é l'archivio....

 

hah grazie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Messo nei post utilissimi

----------

## Cagnulein

che emozione   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

grazie  :Wink: 

cmq vi ricordo che è ancora in versione test  :Smile: 

----------

